# Food Portion Opinions



## dunny13 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey ladies and gents. What are ya'lls opinions on feeding a 60-65 lb female dry food. I am currently switching her to adult food because the puppy food was starting to fatten her up. I been giving her 4 cups once a day.... too little or enough?

Oh and I keep her moderately active.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a 5 month old puppy and I feed him BB dry kibble 1 cup 3x a day but It really depends on your puppy and yes if she's getting pudgy if she's a year old? you should switch her to adult food hope this helps.Exercise will help trim her down


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

My male is 9 mos. 57.4 lbs, and eats 2 cups of TOTW once a day

my female is 9 weeks, 11.2 lbs and eats .5 cups 3x a day


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I would say that is enough. Maybe even cutting down to 3 cups would be good.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i feed my 60lb male and female about 3 cups each a day... they want more but i refuse to have fat dogs... they get walked a mile at least once a day.. sometimes twice


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Each dog is different and each food contains different energy content. I would look at your dogs body and tell if they need more or less. Here is an example of a good weight for a pet dog. Notice she has a nice tucked in waist and you can see the outline of the rib cage and muscle definition. This is a perfect weight for a pet.










Next is what I would expect a working dog to look like, a pet could look this lean and conditioned but not necessary.










So look at your dog and if she is more heavy than the first picture then I would cut back your food intake. I have a 48lb dog who eats 4 cups a day and a 55lb dog who eats 2 cups a day. that is why I cannot give you a good amount but if your dog is heavy then you are wasting money and could have a dog in better shape. hope that helps


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

i dont know, i think i prefer the beached whale, I can use him as a pillow type look


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Aidan said:


> i dont know, i think i prefer the beached whale, I can use him as a pillow type look


OMG lol now that my kinda pillow :rofl:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG that is so wrong!!!!


----------



## dunny13 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks the picture helps. I thought she was looking a little hefty. I exercise her quite a bit but the puppy food seemes to be starting to get to her. I think I will see what the transition does and maybe cut her back a half to full cup to lean her up. Again great thanks to you all.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

my suggestion, cut it down to about 2, a little over is fine so your dog isn't "starving" but you can adjust according to your dogs weight, appearance, energy level, and number of times she eliminates. Quality of food and its ingredients may affect what your dog needs and what is extra.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Again it depends on what food you are feeding and how many times a day. Going from puppy to adult will help and you can cut back how much you feed. I have one dog that is 50lbs and she eats 1 cup of food a day 1/2 in the am and 1/2 cup in the pm. She is not on a diet she is eating TOTW and that is all she needs to maintain her weight. If I have a fat dog who I need to cut back weigh in a few weeks then I feed 1/2 2 times a day but add veggies like squash or green beans as a filler so they are not starving. from what i understand in your post you are taking 1/2 to 1 cup of food off of what you already feed and that is a good place to start. See what she looks like in a few weeks and go from there.


----------

